# Bar spacing?



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got Whiskey a new cage. The bar spacing is 3/4" and now I'm seeing everywhere that it's supposed to be less than 5/8". I know that's a very small difference but now I'm concerned. Is he going to be okay in this size cage? I just put him in it today (about three hours ago) and he seems to like it after having a chance to adjust. This is the one I got:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TIEE92O?vs=1#immersive-view_1453322219369
(For the record, it was a bear to put together.)


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

if he can fit his head between the bars its too big


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

It doesn't look like he can, but he also hasn't tried.


----------



## mekat (Jun 29, 2015)

I wouldn't risk it. I also recommend if you must go with an off brand like that make sure you either know someone personally that has used that brand for a while or it has lot of great reviews from multiple sources. The off brand cages can under cut the competition price wise in several different ways; They may make the bar spacing wider then normal or use thinner bars to cut down on material costs or the one that truly frightens me cheap out on the materials altogether and use the wrong paint finish resulting in heavy metal poisoning. Heavy metal poisoning is always my biggest fear with cages because it so hard to detect until too late.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I already bought it. He's in it right now. At $119 I wouldn't exactly call it cheap. He hasn't chewed on his other cage (a cheap one from PetSmart) but this website has me so paranoid. I feel like everything I do is going to kill him.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Whiskey seems to be drinking a lot of water and sneezing a lot this morning. That's not listed as one of the symptoms of metal poisoning but now I'm even more paranoid. He's eating fine and his poop looks normal, but I don't know whether to stick him back in his old cage or keep him in the new one. This was a very expensive purchase for me and a major space upgrade for him so I don't want to just throw it away from needless paranoia.


----------



## mekat (Jun 29, 2015)

Unfortunately the spacing is completely wrong irregardless of cage construction. Amazon has an excellent return policy. I would check and see if they will accept it as a return. I have never had issues returning anything to them. 


If you do continue to use it I would recommend at a minimum taking your bird out of it for awhile and cleaning with white vinegar all over. I clean with vinegar on every new cage I buy because even if the cage material is safe there is no guarantee the cage wasn't introduced to something toxic in transit. They even have a name for poisoning via new cage, it is called new cage syndrome. 

As for price, a cage that size and construction you might be able to buy on sale for around $160 if you are a truly savvy shopper and you know where to look, other wise a name brand cage of that design and size would normally sell for between $175 - $225. Some of the major brands are Centurion, Avian Adventure, Prevue Hendryx, King's, A&E, YML, Avian Adventure and HQ. Some on that list are much better quality then others but the one thing they all have in common is wide usage and a well established reputation in the avian community. Mcage seems to be gaining popularity but I don't know enough about the brand to include it in the above list.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd have to ship it back, and at 50 lbs that would be extremely expensive; I got free shipping here. The listing says nontoxic. Wiping it down is a good idea though. The reviews are good so I'm feeling extremely overwhelmed by everyone saying it's garbage and I'm afraid I'm going to hurt my bird.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

RE the bar spacing issue: If you don't want to return it, which I definitely wouldn't blame you because that sounds like a lot of hassle, you could put some mesh around the outside of it. You can get rolls of mesh relatively cheap from the hardware store. I am pretty sure RowdyTiel had to use mesh on a cage due to wide bar spacing, so you could ask how she did it


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's most likely fine. You have good judgment. Be careful not to let anxiety bias you too much. There are inherent risks to every choice we make as bird owners, but that's just a part of life. We can't keep them in a bubble; that wouldn't be a good life for them either.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

3/4" is the absolute largest you can go with a cockatiel. He should be fine in that cage, unless he has an abnormally small head. I had two cockatiels come to me in a cage with 3/4" bar spacing and we kept that cage for several months and they were fine; the female was very petite so if anyone would have problems we think it would've been her. 

I have never washed a new cage before using it so that's surprising that people say that's an issue. I've bought at least 7 new cages over the past 5 years, including flight cages and travel cages and never had an issue. I always wash the bowls, but not the cage bars. 

Sneezing can be anything from allergies to dry air to him getting water in his nose. If he's drinking a lot of water, is it possible that you have recently turned the heat on in the house, causing dry air and increased temperature?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

The cage I have is 3/4 inch spacing, and it is just fine. Milo can't get his head through it at all. I think enigma and bjknight say it just right.


----------



## BeckyW (Jan 1, 2016)

I have purchased 2 of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/311344346239?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT for my birds and they love them. The first one had some minor defects but was easy to fix. The second one was perfect. The bars are 1/2in


----------

